# Black seed oil



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Does anyone take the liquid form of this? It is the most vile substance known to tastebuds! The taste is similar to pencil shavings soaked in turpentine. 

If anyone actually uses this stuff, do you have any tips for taking it so it doesn't taste so vile?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

what is black seed oil? Loads of seeds are black...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Nigella satvia
https://www.verywellhealth.com/health-benefits-of-black-seed-oil-89421

It's called Black Seed. I asked about the name too and it's just Black Seed.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Does anyone take the liquid form of this? It is the most vile substance known to tastebuds! The taste is similar to pencil shavings soaked in turpentine.
> 
> If anyone actually uses this stuff, do you have any tips for taking it so it doesn't taste so vile?


I have a small bottle of black seed oil here. It's not pleasant. Apparently you never had the opportunity to taste the cough syrup from up in Canada called "Buckley's". I've had a 200 ml bottle in the bathroom for over 5 years. Took 3 doses of it. It stinks and is putrid...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Never even heard of Buckley's. 

If I liked the taste of pencils the stuff would be tolerable. I spend the rest of the day burping pencil shavings. 

On the 'net there are a bunch of suggestions to mix it half and half with honey. Tried that yesterday, it helps but still horrid. I was going to try freezing the mix tonight to see if that helps any.

I just cannot believe people use this for cooking or as a salad dressing.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> Never even heard of Buckley's.
> 
> If I liked the taste of pencils the stuff would be tolerable. I spend the rest of the day burping pencil shavings.
> 
> ...


If you like the taste of ammonia Buckley's would be great. Second ingredient is ammonium carbonate...

I think the pencil shavings taste is like the resinous pine overtones in the wood surrounding the lead...


----------

